# Let's see your Manitou Equipt bikes



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Since there is a Marzocchi one, let's have a Manitou one.
Here is mine:


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

why manitou sucks


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

manitou sucks big wang


----------



## slingerzz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think you spelled it wrong... its manipoo equipt bikes


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

This thread is not about criticizing Manitou.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

it might as well be


----------



## astro43 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm coming to believe that mtbr forums are a complete joke. Can't you trolls contribute anything other than just thread crapping? Sheesh. Sorry Odo, I have no pics, I'm just so aggravated by these losers.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

astro43 said:


> I'm coming to believe that mtbr forums are a complete joke. Can't you trolls contribute anything other than just thread crapping? Sheesh. Sorry Odo, I have no pics, I'm just so aggravated by these losers.


Thanks for the help man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea, 30 posts and you are already sick of the forums? Softy I say. I only have around 100 posts and I can't wait for more bashing!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

astro43 said:


> I'm coming to believe that mtbr forums are a complete joke. Can't you trolls contribute anything other than just thread crapping? Sheesh. Sorry Odo, I have no pics, I'm just so aggravated by these losers.


If you work for manipoo you have to say so in your signature.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Manitou haters ... you're all dumb over critical asshats.

You're like the Windows zealots who see my mac book and sh!t them selfs because it doesn't work EXACTLY LIKE WINDOZE!

Manitou forks work fine, the 2007 stuff is better than ever too. Just because you got a Stance kingpin back in 2005 that failed on you, doesnt mean all manitou forks are horribly bad.

Destroyed a 66VF, then a 888RC. Still running my travis and shiver problem free to this day (and yea, the travis is always on the bike)

What is with you people? odo makes a post about post your manitou ...so don't come on here flaming the hell out of it because you've had a bad experience! most likely had you been a person with half the intelligence of an ape, you would have called answer products if you had a problem. manitou CS pwns marzocchi in so many ways it makes me giggle.

Why do you all have such loyalty to the wall mart of suspension companies? Marzocchi USED to make a good product, everything I've tried 2006+ has been lacking the quality I looked for in the old stuff.

Simply put, you buy something cheap...you get something cheap. you got a kingpin on your bighit, then bought an 888RC2 to replace it, then claim OHH MANITOU IS SUCH A BAD COMPANY!!! their budget fork didnt match up to my $600.00 RC2! I'm pissed!"

Honestly people, marzocchi nut hugging has to stop. do you all ride Specialized Bikes as well?

Todd Freeride here, owned 12 Marzocchi Forks, 7 Manitou forks, 1 White brothers and 4 Rock Shox. Hint ... 9/12 marzocchi's failed or sucked so miserably.

Keep your posts on topic. If you want to make a "Lets bash manitou because marzocchi rulez" thread, than do it elsewhere.


























Not all are manitou. funny thing, the two marzocchi forks are the most hated of all time.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Lol if you want sound advice use RM if you want to be made fun of for stupid posts mtbr and pinkbike are for you. PS Manipoo sucks.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Can we please get back to the point of this thread


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Jettj45 said:


> Lol if you want sound advice use RM if you want to be made fun of for stupid posts mtbr and pinkbike are for you. PS Manipoo sucks.


The manitou sherman that is on my raleigh ram has been on three different bikes and it works excellently.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Can you please stop posting useless crap just so you can get your "post count" up? Your the man.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

coiler8 said:


> Can you please stop posting useless crap just so you can get your "post count" up? Your the man.


Take your own advice, dipsh!t


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I agree with todd. I have owned at least one fork from each of the major brands.
Fox (1),Marzocchi (4),Rockshox (2),Manitou (5)
My Manitou's have been just as reliable if not better than the others.
IMO TPC and TPC + forks are the best feeling and most reliable damping system out there.

I had friends that were Manitou haters too until they either tried one of mine or owned one.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

When have I? I try to LIMIT my posts by researching any topic I have questions on for this exact reason. Odo brainstorms every night trying to think of the lastest pointless new threads he can start...(he currently has 3 threads on the main DH/FR page...so far....)
Let's not get unreasonable here...and please do as my English teacher says, and support your claims


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

whoa this thread went downhill fast


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

coiler8 said:


> Odo brainstorms every night trying to think of the lastest pointless new threads he can start


If that were true then you must be pointless too because you are debating rubbish on a "pointless thread".


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh good lord! He has a post asking about Roach armour, and a post about Keystone racing. OH, don't forget about that crappy manipoo thread. Seriously, who likes manitou anyway? All they do is build crappy forks that can't compare to my 888R from 2004...
Too bad they broke at keystone last year. Maybe I should buy new ones? I heard that drop offs were the best ever, so thats what I am gonna get.. Want to do some ultra kewl freeride with me coiler8?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

coiler8 said:


> When have I? I try to LIMIT my posts by researching any topic I have questions on for this exact reason. Odo brainstorms every night trying to think of the lastest pointless new threads he can start...(he currently has 3 threads on the main DH/FR page...so far....)
> Let's not get unreasonable here...and please do as my English teacher says, and support your claims


who cares what odo posts about. this is a DISCUSSION forum. There arent ANY rules about how many posts you're allowed to make per week. imo odo has never been out of line (like you're being right now) I'd rather read 40 of odo's posts about bikes, forks whatever than read one of your posts with a ton of negativity a about how odo shouldent post a few threads because it makes you angry.

I dont mind odo's posts...I dont think anyone else really does either.

post away odo, thats what we're all here for. Discussion is GOOD. where would a discussion forum be without discussion?


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> who cares what odo posts about. this is a DISCUSSION forum. There arent ANY rules about how many posts you're allowed to make per week. imo obo has never been out of line (like you're being right now) I'd rather read 40 of obo's posts about bikes, forks whatever than read one of your posts with a ton of negativity a about how obo shouldent post a few threads because it makes you angry.
> 
> I dont mind obo's posts...I dont think anyone else really does either.
> 
> post away obo, thats what we're all here for. Discussion is GOOD. where would a discussion forum be without discussion?


Thanks man, but just a side note my username is not "obo" it's odo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

Coiler8 is only negative when people say stupid stuff


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Djponee said:


> Coiler8 is only negative when people say stupid stuff


I think he's only mad when people say something he doesn't agree with.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Everybody hate Manitou, no big deal 

TPC stuff seem reliable, even though my first choice in forks would be Marzocchi then Rockshox..


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

odo said:


> Thanks man, but just a side note my username is not "obo" it's odo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Fixed  sorry about that


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

drakan said:


> I think he's only mad when people say something he doesn't agree with.


:thumbsup: :yesnod: :yesnod: :thumbsup:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Everybody hate Manitou, no big deal
> 
> TPC stuff seem reliable, even though my first choice in forks would be Marzocchi then Rockshox..


Todd Freeride, your friend riding Manitou, Shimano and HAYES BRAKES bwahahahaha :thumbsup: but seriously, juicy's died. strokers were in order


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> Todd Freeride, your friend riding Manitou, Shimano and HAYES BRAKES bwahahahaha :thumbsup: but seriously, juicy's died. strokers were in order


Huh, Juicy's died? How come?

I know, but we ride FR Hardtails..


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Improper set-up, use, or maintenance is my guess.

As of August, you said that you had blown up 7 Marzocchi forks, so in the last month, you killed another two?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Huh, Juicy's died? How come?
> 
> I know, but we ride FR Hardtails..


They just lost a lot of power. XSL Will, I know as much if not more than you do when it comes to bike maintenence.

Rotors were the biggest disappointment. did they make them out of Reynolds wrap? Weakest things I've ever had the displeasure of owning. The pads weren't very powerful from the beginning. Brakes kept loosening them selfs despite the amount of locktite on the bolts. really the weirdest things. They had about the power of my HFX-9's. didnt have the good lever feel though.

Strange thing too, because my BB-7's haven't given me any trouble at all. those are the only SRAM brakes I own. I'm waiting for the strokers to come in. supposedly from the newer first month reviews the brakes are awesome. I do like the lever feel much better than the juicy's. I know everyone is going to hate on me because I'm not raving about them, they were a good brake at a low price, what else is there too them?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I rode a Manitou Shermann 150mm on my Iron Horse SGS.

I moved that fork over to my 7point, then it starting sticking (after two solid years of riding and only one rebuild), and then I bought another one with SPV (also 150). Worked okay, until the travel adjust got stuck. I bought another one (hey, it was cheap), and it was plush for a while and I'd still be riding it were it not for a stellar deal on a Totem.

Anyway... Manitou FTW. It's a great fork. Bomb-proof (except for the Travel adjust).


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Frame : Custom White Ibex Zone FR-1
Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 Way
Fork : Devolved Manitou Sherman Slider Plus
Fr Derailer : Shimano Deore
Rr Derailer : Shimano XT
Shifters : Shimano LX
Brakes : Hayes Stroker Trail
Tyres : 2.5 Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR
Wheelset : Azonic Outlaws White
Crankset : Truvativ Holzefeller with FSA bash
BB : Truvativ Howitzer Team
Cockpit : Truvativ Hussefelt
Headset : FSA Pig DH Pro
Pedals : Shimano 737
Saddle : WTB Rocket V
Rear Axle : Azonic Momentum Axle
Grips : White Oneals


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> They just lost a lot of power. XSL Will, I know as much if not more than you do when it comes to bike maintenence.
> 
> Rotors were the biggest disappointment. did they make them out of Reynolds wrap? Weakest things I've ever had the displeasure of owning. The pads weren't very powerful from the beginning. Brakes kept loosening them selfs despite the amount of locktite on the bolts. really the weirdest things. They had about the power of my HFX-9's. didnt have the good lever feel though.
> 
> Strange thing too, because my BB-7's haven't given me any trouble at all. those are the only SRAM brakes I own. I'm waiting for the strokers to come in. supposedly from the newer first month reviews the brakes are awesome. I do like the lever feel much better than the juicy's. I know everyone is going to hate on me because I'm not raving about them, they were a good brake at a low price, what else is there too them?


Call Chad, he will call SRAM and change the brakes for you without any questions asked.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

FWIW, I can say as a mechanic that I have fixed/warrantied FAR more Manitou forks than anything else in the last few years. A lot of them are just very poorly made and weak designs from the get go. The top of the line forks seem OK. At least they have good CS and will replace the stuff that breaks. There is a reason they have such a bad reputation.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Versus Blitz II & Ibex Atlas. :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> They just lost a lot of power. XSL Will, I know as much if not more than you do when it comes to bike maintenence.
> 
> Rotors were the biggest disappointment. did they make them out of Reynolds wrap? Weakest things I've ever had the displeasure of owning. The pads weren't very powerful from the beginning. Brakes kept loosening them selfs despite the amount of locktite on the bolts. really the weirdest things. They had about the power of my HFX-9's. didnt have the good lever feel though.
> 
> Strange thing too, because my BB-7's haven't given me any trouble at all. those are the only SRAM brakes I own. I'm waiting for the strokers to come in. supposedly from the newer first month reviews the brakes are awesome. I do like the lever feel much better than the juicy's. I know everyone is going to hate on me because I'm not raving about them, they were a good brake at a low price, what else is there too them?


Rightttt... Whatever makes you happy. At least my bikes work.

Loctite only works on a clean surface. Sounds like user error to me.

You're right, the Juicies do have a weird lever, some people like em, others don't. I can't stand the skinny long lever on Hayes brakes.

Pads usually aren't very powerful until you bed them in. It's interesting that Poh and Dave thought the brakes had lots of power with mediocre modulation.

Your original complaint in the brake forum was about noise. That noise probably originated from loose hardware, hubs, pivots, etc. Which would lead back to improper setup or maintenance.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Rightttt... Whatever makes you happy. At least my bikes work.
> 
> Loctite only works on a clean surface. Sounds like user error to me.
> 
> ...


they were properly adjusted will. I'm really sorry to burst your little bubble. Noise was from pissed pad/rotor combo. I switched to a tektro rotor with original pads and the problem stopped.

my brake noise was NOT from loose hubs or pivots.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Call Chad, he will call SRAM and change the brakes for you without any questions asked.


naw, chad's a good guy, the juicy's just weren't what I really expected them to be, I dont want to bother him with an order like that when these brakes have one, been used really hard (like all my stuff) and two, when they're going to be sitting around as backup.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Damn, you're just too hardcore for me.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Its weird cuz I bought some from the same batch of brakes from Chad and I think Juicy's rock... lots of power, LOTS of modulation via pad adjustment (all the way out = they lock quicky, some turns "in" = its hard to lock them out).

My only complaint is that sometimes if I fiddle with the pad adjustment and start to downhill, the lever fells really hard and then it comes back to normal, I think they might need some bleeding and nice 5.1 motul fluid


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Its weird cuz I bought some from the same batch of brakes from Chad and I think Juicy's rock... lots of power, LOTS of modulation via pad adjustment (all the way out = they lock quicky, some turns "in" = its hard to lock them out).
> 
> My only complaint is that sometimes if I fiddle with the pad adjustment and start to downhill, the lever fells really hard and then it comes back to normal, I think they might need some bleeding and nice 5.1 motul fluid


I had to bleed mine out of the box after I finally got them all set up. Juicy's kinda rock. I guess I had the best set of hayes hfx-9's ever made. they didnt have as much power, but they seemed to give me less fuss. more of a set it and forget it brake. with the pad adjustment on the juicy's I was always trying to tweak it to find that "sweet spot" but never really got it : \ anyway, I gotta stop hijacking this thread.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You can always replace pads with EBC Reds and try them again 

Yeah some people swear they got blessed HFX 9, 90% of them suck though..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Also, hear some of what Will has to say, he is a wise little man


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

I thought this thread was about manitou not brakes....anyways for all you manitou haters out there keep it to yourself. Yes they had some rough years but the stuff that i have ridden in the past year it has been amazing...the travis will blow the 888 away in plushness anyday(rode them both on the same trail prefered the travis by far). Maybe they need more matanience than 888 but i dont know for sure. Anyways in my eyes the new manitou stuff is just a good as any other company. Also you cant forget about the revox, by far the best out there. 

Im tired of people ripping on manitou because the last product they tried was a kingpin. Because of you a**holes our manitou thread too post pictures in is probably going to get shut down because u douchebags turned it inot a giant flame fest.

I will post pics tomarrow if it doesnt get shut down by then.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Piece I reduced for a guy on these forums.









Back in the old days. Awesome trail bike the way it was built. A bit flexy in the rear end though.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah some people swear they got blessed HFX 9, 90% of them suck though..


word, I had a set on a trail bike I had, and they were utter shiat. Now I've got 'em on my 4x hardtail and they blow me away. weird stuff.

Juicies are good brakes. Mine are honestly just kinda thrashed after two really rough seasons of downhilling and hucking. they were nice when they were new, but I kinda wish they would hold up a bit better to long term use.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i had a travis and i liked it for a bit. but then it siezed up at keystone. its currentl being warrantied but i had to get a new fork for race season. i love my 66. i dont think ill ever get on the travis again. but to each his own. its all preference.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I had both a Sherman Slider + and a Swinger 4 Way, really liked how both of them rode under certain circumstances.

Hate all you want, I like how they ride. (I'll post my ride in a bit)


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here are my *****in' ass manitou products.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I've rocked the Manitou bits when they come OEM on my bikes. On my Iron Horse Yakuza Waka-Gashira I got the Stance Flow, and the fork was pretty damn good. I pounded the [email protected] out of it and never noticed it one way or another, so I have no compaints.


















My Yakuza Kumicho came with a Stance Kinpin, and that POS was so sorry that I swapped it before it even saw any trail dirt: trust me, when a parking lot test is that bad and another fork is on hand there is only one choice. No pic of that rig since none was taken with the Kingpin on it.

I got an '06 Transition Dirtbag last January on clearance from Transition and it came with an '07 Manitou Swinger 4-way. I had reservations initially, but after taking the time to set it up right it has been a pretty good performer through some dodgy rides all over the Pacific Northwest. It isn't anywhere near the quality of the the Fox DHX 4.0 on my Coiler D, but I'm not itching to replace it and that says a lot.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I am not getting a Stance. I am definitely NOT getting a Stance. 

Manitou's cheap forks usually get the flak, while their higher-end stuff are A-OK.

The OEM Zocchis also are not good compared to the aftermarket zocchis...


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

That Versus Blitz II and Dirtbag are pretty cool


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Manitou Nixon*

I have been rocking this 05 Manitou Nixon for a while now. It has been on two of my bikes. This fork is great, I have had no issues with it at all. It is still smooth and buttery, but the springs are a bit soft. Now it rides on my "Urban Assult" vehicle. This bike is fun to ride, and weighs 26lbs.

Ohh yeah,.. also rockin the Answer / Manitou bars.... what now manitou haters... lol..

In all honesty, I own an 05' Boxxer, 07' 888, and this 05' Nixon. So I have spread my wealth evenly among the fork manufacturers. This Nixon, is the only one that has not changed in its feel since day one. slick and buttery. :thumbsup:


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

31 lbs


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

2006 jamis diablo
fork: manitou travis triple (203mm)
shock: manitou revox


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Those are nutts!*



presslab said:


> 31 lbs


The Morphine's are tanks! I got to see one first hand a few months ago. It was a bright red one, the dude has 3.0 Galzadi's (or whatever they are) on it. We threw it on the scale,... 45lbs... I was like DAMN! There wasn't anything about the bike I felt I could break... Nice ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That 31 pounds seems rather optimistic.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Shameless post.... (to get my post count up)...*

More MANITOU!!!

Running a Manitou Metel RP on the Fuji,.... and of course the Revox on the Diablo....

Behind me in the garage are my roommates bikes. Running a Swinger 4-way on the Dirt Bag, and in the works will be running a Revox on his secret build..... 
* I will not post pictures of his bikes, it would be like me posting pictures of his girlfriend..... you just don't do that.

Then,..... he running an old school Manitou Axel on his girlfriends DB.,.... so it is fair to say that Manitou is well represented here in Virginia....  ..

Drakan,..... why don't you like Manitou???.... Or do you perfer your X-Fusion you run??


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Who said I don't like Manitou? I'm putting a Travis Triple Ti on my DH bike build...
btw: Mike from PS is the one that hates Manitou... A quote:

"Manitou? whatever... still like those GAY forks do ya?!?! 
good lordy.... ManiPOO sucks!!!"


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome Diablo


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Brand new from the shop, hense the reflectors


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> The Morphine's are tanks! I got to see one first hand a few months ago. It was a bright red one, the dude has 3.0 Galzadi's (or whatever they are) on it. We threw it on the scale,... 45lbs... I was like DAMN! There wasn't anything about the bike I felt I could break... Nice ride! :thumbsup:


Thanks. It's a fun bike! The best handling bike I own. Looks like a tank, rides like one too. Super stiff.



XSL_WiLL said:


> That 31 pounds seems rather optimistic.


Bathroom scale certified! It's pretty close, actually. Light 2.35 tires + SS + air fork = relatively light


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Cdale Gemini 3000, Stance Flow 170 and Swinger 4 way


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here is my awesome Manitou










Just kidding..


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Here is my awesome Manitou
> 
> Just kidding..


yousa gunna get teh ban stick


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> yousa gunna get teh ban stick


Ohhh come on....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

presslab said:


> Thanks. It's a fun bike! The best handling bike I own. Looks like a tank, rides like one too. Super stiff.
> 
> Bathroom scale certified! It's pretty close, actually. Light 2.35 tires + SS + air fork = relatively light


Overbuilt frame, generic (heavy) seatpost, Saint cranks, 203mm rotors = relatively not light.

My Addict weighs in at right around 29 (on a real scale) SS, XT cranks, Thomson post, 160mm rotors, etc. The only heavy parts are the rims, Trailpimps.


----------



## Redhit (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Overbuilt frame, generic (heavy) seatpost, Saint cranks, 203mm rotors = relatively not light.
> 
> My Addict weighs in at right around 29 (on a real scale) SS, XT cranks, Thomson post, 160mm rotors, etc. The only heavy parts are the rims, Trailpimps.


I'd bet you don't have a Manitou fork on that one, do ya? See, that's why my bike is so light. 

Looks like my bathroom scale is pretty close. Sorry for the crappy pic. 30.9 lbs using the force gauge from work. :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

What wheels are on that sucker?

Maybe I should check our scale's calibration...


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> What wheels are on that sucker?
> 
> Maybe I should check our scale's calibration...


EX729s with Syncros FR rear hub, White Industries 20mm front hub, DT Competition spokes. Azonic Refugee tires. (600 grams ea.)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ah. So you've got about 24 ounces on me with that combo.

I think your fork is about a pound lighter.

I've got about 8 ounces on you with the rotors.

I've got around 10 ounces on you with the cranks.

My guess is around 5 ounces for the seatpost.

If that's a Hussefelt stem, mine is a tad lighter.

And my frame is a pound lighter.

And then figure in all the other little things. Yeah, I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

No photo, but I've got a modified Sherman Breakout that works incredibly well (when it's not full of Whistler dust). I had the SPV tweaked by a service centre and it completely changed the feel of the fork. It went from OK-ish to bloody fantastic. I have thought of replacing it, but given the fact that nothing else feels as good, I can't really see the point. Maybe when the Totem gets its issues squared away...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

astro43 said:


> I'm coming to believe that mtbr forums are a complete joke. Can't you trolls contribute anything other than just thread crapping? Sheesh. Sorry Odo, I have no pics, I'm just so aggravated by these losers.


They're just intelligence averse. These people should stay away from wrenches as well as expressing opinions in general.

My Sherman rocks - 5 years now, TPC+ and mahvelous.


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

Let's see some mofos spell equipped correctly...


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

astro43 said:


> I'm coming to believe that mtbr forums are a complete joke. Can't you trolls contribute anything other than just thread crapping? Sheesh. Sorry Odo, I have no pics, I'm just so aggravated by these losers.


Aww, getting frustrated? Go somewhere more your speed. Sesamestreet.com would probably work well for you.

And yes, Manitou is craptastic.

+1


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Aww, getting frustrated? Go somewhere more your speed. Sesamestreet.com would probably work well for you.
> 
> And yes, Manitou is craptastic.
> 
> +1


you revive an old thread that everyone stopped caring about a week ago.


----------



## astro43 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hahaha. I got an email to tell me to read this...

At least I'm not the only one who sees rob for what he really is!


----------



## cbrbighit (Nov 18, 2005)

heres mine
05 steelhead
manitou kingpin from my old bike
this was just built up yesterday just for the hell of it and have another work able bike 
its fun as hell 
i no everyones like a triple clamp on a hardtail but its unbelievably fun!!!


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

astro43 said:


> Hahaha. I got an email to tell me to read this...
> 
> At least I'm not the only one who sees rob for what he really is!


Got you to reply, didn't it? I win again.


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

heres mine...


----------

